
A DIY self-tuning sonoluminescence generator - MichaelAO
http://imgur.com/a/7P91o
======
dekhn
This is better than any physics paper I have ever read.

BTW- I did the vacuum in a mason jar thing, don't bother. Like you noticed,
the lid will deflect and you will lose vacuum. My current approach is to use a
diamond bit to drill a hole in the glass lid of a canning jar (the kind with
the metal snap-tight lever).

